# Does everyone have the same good opinion about Dynatrade UAE?



## Ahmed Khalil (2 mo ago)

I approached auto service center in UAE, *Dynatrade* with a steering related issue. After the check up, they resolved the issue and additionally they found brake hoses are to repaired and also engine oil is needed to be changed. I was extremely satisfied after the service. Has anyone had the similar experience with Dynatrade in UAE?


----------

